# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  Memories Pizza OWNERS in EXACT words Setting The Record Straght With FACTS

## Karl

Here it seems that you people are trying to LIE and say that Memories Caters NO WEDDINGS

Well here lets get it from the HORSES MOUTH from the Local Newstation Interview with the Family Owners Of Memories Pizza

----------


## Karl

Here @Micketto you seemed to have missed this interview but you can start by speaking truth to fact

----------


## Calypso Jones

didn't listen cause I don't care. IT IS THEIR right to cater who they want.

----------


## Toefoot

Choice scares many.

----------


## Calypso Jones

I don't know why this bother SLH so much.   You'd think he had money invested in it.

----------


## Corruptbuddha

This really bothers you libs, eh?

I haven't seen ya'll this rabid since Florida's 'ban' (which didn't happen) of the term Climate Change.

----------


## Micketto

> Here it seems that you people are trying to LIE and say that Memories Caters NO WEDDINGS
> 
> Well here lets get it from the HORSES MOUTH


Where did they say they cater weddings ?

They are on record saying they do not.

You failed big here SLH.

Lol...


Thanks for posting the vid though... that news reporter Alyssa Marino, at 0:30, is gorgeous.





>

----------

Rutabaga (04-07-2015)

----------


## Micketto

> I don't know why this bother SLH so much.   You'd think he had money invested in it.


He's just a griper.  Complains everywhere he goes.  That's his reputation everywhere.

And Hi Calypso... hope you've been well.

----------


## NaturalBorn

She is a 21 year old girl who was 'ambushed' by the activist who recorded this.  Is that how you understand is the best way to interview someone?

----------

Rutabaga (04-07-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Hey girl.  I'm good.  HOpe you are doing great too.

----------


## Micketto

> Hey girl.  I'm good.  HOpe you are doing great too.


Well, I'm a guy.... but I'll play a girl if @Tay is interested.

----------

Rutabaga (04-07-2015),smartmouthwoman (04-07-2015)

----------


## Daily Bread

Ah he's OK . He's been laid up in truck stops too long is all. He's eating too much Papa John's and Dominos . I'll get him a real pie one of these days from the place real pies are made.

----------

Rutabaga (04-07-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Well, I'm a guy.... but I'll play a girl if @Tay is interested.


oops sorry. your avatar thru me off.  You know i'm a gal, right?

----------


## Daily Bread

We gotta fix this to make it easier to figure out the genders .
How bout if we put a G after the avy to designate guy or gal.

----------

St James (04-07-2015)

----------


## Micketto

> oops sorry. your avatar thru me off.  You know i'm a gal, right?


Yep, just sayin' hi.

We've spoken, maybe I'm the only one who remembered  :Frown:

----------


## Micketto

> We gotta fix this to make it easier to figure out the genders .
> How bout if we put a G after the avy to designate guy or gal.


Gender is becoming irrelevant these days.
I'll claim to be whatever it takes... depending on which bathroom is the closest.


As for my avy....
I just loooove hot young women.. so I use them.

(The pics... not the women)

----------


## Trinnity

> He's just a griper.  Complains everywhere he goes.  That's his reputation everywhere.
> 
> And Hi Calypso... hope you've been well.


Hey, @Micketto, I'm here too. Do I get a hello?
<jumps up and down waving furiously>

 :Wav:

----------


## Micketto

> didn't listen cause I don't care. IT IS THEIR right to cater who they want.


It doesn't say what he claims it says anyway.

----------


## Micketto

> Hey, @Micketto, I'm here too. Do I get a hello?
> <jumps up and down waving furiously>


Hi Trin.  Hope you've been well also.

----------


## HoneyBee

> We gotta fix this to make it easier to figure out the genders .
> How bout if we put a G after the avy to designate guy or gal.



I see see what you did there.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Trinnity

> Here it seems that you people are trying to LIE and say that Memories Caters NO WEDDINGS


Watched the viddy. She spoke to a hypothetical. They never said they offer catering at all.

----------

Karl (04-16-2015),Rutabaga (04-07-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

I don't think SLH watched the video at all.   If he did, he suffers from what the left typically suffers from.  They imagine what they think they've just heard.     As with most people, we run anything thru out own filters and that filter is prior beliefs and life experiences among a few other things i'm sure.      I  listened for anything that would give some credence to SLH's claims but there is no there there.

----------

RMNIXON (04-07-2015)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

The fact that she never said she didn't cater weddings is obvious proof that she does in fact only cater weddings.

----------

Micketto (04-07-2015)

----------


## Trinnity

I'm glad they got that money. It's a big fat "fuck you", in the face for the gay mafia.


Still fed and state may take over half.

----------


## Rutabaga

> Ah he's OK . He's been laid up in truck stops too long is all. He's eating too much Papa John's and Dominos . I'll get him a real pie one of these days from the place real pies are made.





everything is better with pie..

----------


## Trinnity

:Sofa:

----------


## Rutabaga

yea,,,they never said they cater anything.

----------


## Micketto

> I'm glad they got that money. It's a big fat "fuck you", in the face for the gay mafia.
> 
> 
> Still fed and state may take over half.


Which is a big fat democrat "FU" in the face of the taxpayers.


Still...they're left with a reward of at least $400K for simply publicly standing up for their beliefs.

----------


## Rutabaga

if the amts..5-10-20 dollars are gifts, then they are not taxed to the recipient...a one huge gift of say $800k is..

----------


## Corruptbuddha

You see, here's the difference in my mind. Serving people coming in off the street to purchase a product in a public setting is different than contracting someone to provide a product in a private setting...such as a wedding.

Thus, a business is not permitted to discriminate in the public setting, can and will refuse a private affair for whatever reason.  And, really, what is more private than a wedding?

----------

smartmouthwoman (04-07-2015)

----------


## Trinnity

I recall there were 2 5grand donations and several $1000 ones.

----------


## St James

> We gotta fix this to make it easier to figure out the genders .
> How bout if we put a G after the avy to designate guy or gal.


someone would fuck it up by putting a "F" for fughead  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Daily Bread (04-07-2015)

----------


## St James

> I recall there were 2 5grand donations and several $1000 ones.


we tossed what we could..only a hunerd

----------


## Micketto



----------


## Micketto

> if the amts..5-10-20 dollars are gifts, then they are not taxed to the recipient...a one huge gift of say $800k is..


GoFundMe takes in all the transactions, processes them all, takes their 10%, then gives the balance to the intended recipient... so there will def be taxation.

----------

Rutabaga (04-07-2015)

----------


## Rutabaga

> GoFundMe takes in all the transactions, processes them all, takes their 10%, then gives the balance to the intended recipient... so there will def be taxation.


yea,,i forgot its going through a business...yep,,that makes a difference..

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Dry run..

﻿

----------


## smartmouthwoman

> You see, here's the difference in my mind. Serving people coming in off the street to purchase a product in a public setting is different than contracting someone to provide a product in a private setting...such as a wedding.
> 
>  Thus, a business is not permitted to discriminate in the public setting, can and will refuse a private affair for whatever reason.  And, really, what is more private than a wedding?


 Agreed.  And why would anybody FORCE somebody to make their wedding cake.  It's like walking into a restaurant, flipping off the cook, then ordering a meal.  Stupid idea.

Unless of course, they want to risk serving their guests spit-laced wedding cake.

----------


## Daily Bread

> I see see what you did there.


You understand my dry sense of humor . Thank you- thank you very much!

----------


## Daily Bread

> someone would fuck it up by putting a "F" for fughead


Like fughead about it ?

----------


## Micketto

> Here it seems that you people are trying to LIE and say that Memories Caters NO WEDDINGS
> 
> Well here lets get it from the HORSES MOUTH from the Local Newstation Interview with the Family Owners Of Memories Pizza



I was really hoping this goof would respond to the fact that he posted a video to support his claim that they cater weddings, "in exact words"....
when the video shows no such thing.


The usual "Post a foolish thread... get called on it... then hope no one keeps the thread alive".

----------

St James (04-13-2015)

----------


## St James

> I was really hoping this goof would respond to the fact that he posted a video to support his claim that they cater weddings, "in exact words"....
> when the video shows no such thing.
> 
> 
> The usual "Post a foolish thread... get called on it... then hope no one keeps the thread alive".


WALKERTON, Ind. (AP)  A northern Indiana pizzeria that closed after its owner said his religious beliefs wouldn't allow him to cater a gay wedding opened Thursday to a full house of friends, regulars and people wanting to show their support.
"It's a relief to get going again and try to get back to normal," said Kevin O'Connor, owner of Memories Pizza.
O'Connor closed the shop for eight days after comments by him and his daughter, Crystal, to a local television station supporting a new religious objections law. The law, which has since been revised, sparked a boycott of Indiana.
_O'Connor said the criticism hasn't changed his beliefs. He said gays are welcome in his restaurant in the small, one-traffic-light town of Walkerton, 20 miles southwest of South Bend, but that he would decline to cater a same-sex wedding because it would conflict with his Christian beliefs._
_"I'd do the same thing again. It's my belief. It's our belief. It's what we grew up on," he said. "I'm just sorry it comes to this because neither one of us dislike any of those people. I don't hold any grudges."_
A crowdfunding campaign started by supporters raised more than $842,000 with donations from 29,160 contributors in 48 hours. O'Connor said he hasn't received the money yet, but said he plans to give some to charity and use some money to make improvements to the restaurant.
The 61-year-old father of eight who has owned the restaurant for nine years said he never thought about taking the money and retiring.
"I enjoy it. I don't want to leave here," he said. "I want this to be something that my daughter can enjoy."
Crystal O'Connor said the amount of money was overwhelming.
"We were like, 'Stop! Stop! Stop!'" she said.
"It was really making us uncomfortable," her father said.
The restaurant reopened about 4 p.m. Thursday. He says that within an hour, all eight tables were filled and six people were waiting for carryout orders. There were no protests as of 7 p.m.
Jeanne and Ken Gumm from outside LaPorte, about 20 miles northwest of Walkerton, said they had been waiting for the pizzeria to reopen so they could show their support.
"We couldn't wait to get down here," said Ken Gumm, 66, a tank truck driver. "To us this whole thing isn't about gay marriage. It's mostly about freedom of religion."
http://news.yahoo.com/northern-india...233132287.html

@SLH dude, get you revenge on someone else. Why not target the bitch coach that called for burning them out?  
Fabrication of facts is a lie. You have fabricated a lie.
Nowhere does it say what you claim it does....................... It's folks like you who feed this problem. I guess there just ain't enough happening in your life....you press for war.

----------

Micketto (04-13-2015)

----------


## Micketto

I love the way this whole thing played out.

The Christians are doing better than ever, as other Christians throw money at them to make sure....

While these gays and libs are left looking like whiny, hate-filled terrorists.

----------


## Micketto



----------

St James (04-17-2015)

----------


## Karl

> Watched the viddy. She spoke to a hypothetical. They never said they offer catering at all.


We know that @Trinnity but was asked  "IF" she specifically stated they would DECLINE if asked

Perhaps these people should've just stuck to running their pizza joint instead of running their mouths and making "Spectacles" of themselves then turn around and cry and play victim when it was their OWN FAULT

----------


## Karl

> I was really hoping this goof would respond to the fact that he posted a video to support his claim that they cater weddings, "in exact words"....
> when the video shows no such thing.
> 
> 
> The usual "Post a foolish thread... get called on it... then hope no one keeps the thread alive".


For starters @Micketto See post above

Second of ALL unlike MOST of You I have a JOB Ya know reporting to a place of EMPLOYMENT almost DAILY and well @Micketto simply PUT I do not have TIME to waste my days Peeing my pants over some No Name Pizza Place in Indiana or a wide variety of other "Meaningless" topics ad-nauseum infintium

anyhow if Ya got your panties in such a WAD then perhaps Ya got TOO MUCH time on your hands and perhaps this Sunday you should cruise the HELP WANTED section and find you a JOB so you'll be BUSY and not worry about STUPID SHIT

Or atleast get a REAL LIFE fer gosh sakes

----------


## Trinnity

> We know that @Trinnity but was asked  "IF" she specifically stated they would DECLINE if asked
> 
> Perhaps these people should've just stuck to running their pizza joint instead of running their mouths and making "Spectacles" of themselves then turn around and cry and play victim when it was their OWN FAULT


 Look at what they were put through for their free speech and faith. Hell, they had to shut down and they got death threats - from the tolerant left. It's disgusting.

I think you're being incredibly petty and unduly harsh on them.

----------


## St James

> We know that @Trinnity but was asked  "IF" she specifically stated they would DECLINE if asked
> 
> Perhaps these people should've just stuck to running their pizza joint instead of running their mouths and making "Spectacles" of themselves then turn around and cry and play victim when it was their OWN FAULT


oh. so just allow some to exercise their 1st A. ...and your measuring stick is if they are not gay, they have no 1stA Rights.......
I know several of them will be painting the doors to Hell while I fish in Heaven.............

----------


## Micketto

Why is it every time I receive a "mention" it's this same creepy, angry old man ?!




> For starters @Micketto See post above
> 
> Second of ALL unlike MOST of You I have a JOB Ya know reporting to a place of EMPLOYMENT almost DAILY and well @Micketto simply PUT I do not have TIME to waste my days Peeing my pants over some No Name Pizza Place in Indiana or a wide variety of other "Meaningless" topics ad-nauseum infintium
> 
> anyhow if Ya got your panties in such a WAD then perhaps Ya got TOO MUCH time on your hands and perhaps this Sunday you should cruise the HELP WANTED section and find you a JOB so you'll be BUSY and not worry about STUPID SHIT
> 
> Or atleast get a REAL LIFE fer gosh sakes



_You_ posted a video, and claimed the "horses mouth" states they cater weddings, just not gay ones.
Then... _you_ were called out on the fact that nowhere in the video was that stated.
Then... _you_ stuck to other threads and avoided this one, for obvious reason.

Why put all this on _me_ ?!

 :Wink:

----------


## Micketto

The facts:

A state enacts a controversial new law that protects (to a point) the free practice of religion.
Choosing to stop outlawing a religious business owner's ability to choose which events they cater to instead of having it forced on them, because that's how it should be.   Not the people.... the events  (something the libs can't seem to differentiate).

Then the media looked for known "Christian" businesses, and lucked upon this pizza joint.
Asked the hypothetical and the owner answered honestly.  
They simply don't cater weddings.

Then.. predictably... the left went nuts.  
Riled up the angry gays, and together they badmouthed,  and lied about the business and what was said.
The libs were crying that they rejected a gay customer when asked to cater a wedding (which never happened).
The libs cried that the pizza joint denied to serve pizza to gays (which never happened).
Then the libs started sending death threats to the Christian family and their employees.

Since creepy-old-man _(henceforth known as C O M)_, wants to refer to "the horse's mouth".... 
let's see what one homosexual has to say about all this, as he donated to the pizza joint:




Hmm....

*"The Democratic Leadership hijacked the gay community and continue to spew intolerance... to do harm"*


If I had a dime for every time I've heard a straight, gay, Righty or rational leftie say those exact words......

----------


## Karl

Well they could've just KEPT their Mouths SHUT and AVOIDED all that HASSLE but NO some people just gotta STEP in IT and make SPECTACLES of themselves

----------


## NaturalBorn

> Well they could've just KEPT their Mouths SHUT and AVOIDED all that HASSLE but NO some people just gotta STEP in IT and make SPECTACLES of themselves


Well (you)... could've just KEPT (your) their... Mouths SHUT and AVOIDED all that HASSLE but NO some people just gotta STEP in IT and make SPECTACLES of themselves

----------

St James (04-19-2015)

----------


## Karl

> Well (you)... could've just KEPT (your) their... Mouths SHUT and AVOIDED all that HASSLE but NO some people just gotta STEP in IT and make SPECTACLES of themselves


Here @NaturalBorn and let me "quote" this in exact "eloquence" as per response

"I Know Ya Are ....BUT....what AM ...I.."

----------


## St James

> Well they could've just KEPT their Mouths SHUT and AVOIDED all that HASSLE but NO some people just gotta STEP in IT and make SPECTACLES of themselves


"...just KEPT their Mouths SHUT..."
Really, so the 1st A only applies to gays...gotcha 
"...some people just gotta STEP in IT ..."
You are aware of the fact that those reporters scoured through thousands of business people, trying to trick them, looking for a story.
SLH, you are wrong on so many levels...
they finally found an honest business person and you don't like honesty. We get that.
Why don't you shut the fuck up......and stop your insistent whining. they don't cater to _any_ weddings.....so there is NO discrimination.

----------


## East of the Beast

> For starters @Micketto See post above
> 
> Second of ALL unlike MOST of You I have a JOB Ya know reporting to a place of EMPLOYMENT almost DAILY and well @Micketto simply PUT I do not have TIME to waste my days Peeing my pants over some No Name Pizza Place in Indiana or a wide variety of other "Meaningless" topics ad-nauseum infintium
> 
> anyhow if Ya got your panties in such a WAD then perhaps Ya got TOO MUCH time on your hands and perhaps this Sunday you should cruise the HELP WANTED section and find you a JOB so you'll be BUSY and not worry about STUPID SHIT
> 
> Or atleast get a REAL LIFE fer gosh sakes


So rather than admit to posting a failed gotcha you attack someone about their employment status? That's a classic lib tactic ,deflect and obfuscate.

----------

St James (04-19-2015)

----------

